# crazy ******* client wants stripes



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

This is a basement that i have begun for a client that is crazy for the Wash Redskins!!! He wanted the design from the helmet and allowed me to implement as i wished...We used frog tape for the first time and i was very pleased with the result considering how many cuts had to be done with the burgandy and gold... I post rest of pics when i complete, enjoy!!!


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

rest of pics


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Daniel

That reminds me of a Patiots themed room we did last year. Some of those team theme colors can be hard to get good coverage with. Nice job. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

The pictures didn't come to good, lighting in basement sucked!!! I bought team colors from HD and had my BM dealer match them to use Aura


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

dincao said:


> The pictures didn't come to good, lighting in basement sucked!!! I bought team colors from HD and had my BM dealer match them to use Aura


 
Good call. We did this one about a year ago and didn't use Aura. BIG mistake. The red and blue took about five coats each.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

That room did come awesome,V !!! Even with Aura it took 3 coats, Gold being the hardest!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Daniel, Scott, both those rooms are looking good.:thumbsup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I agree both them rooms look great. :thumbup:
I like when you can do something out of the norm. Makes work a little interesting.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Doesnt it seem like stripes and accent walls are becoming more and more popular?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Doesnt it seem like stripes and accent walls are becoming more and more popular?


We did a lot stripes around 05 and it has tapered off... Same with Accent walls I do a few now and then, but the trend we have been getting lately is off whites Blah...


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I never really did many stripes. I would say the past 2 years I've done more accent walls than the previous 8 years combined though.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Both rooms look cool.
I did a Dallas Cowboys room about 3 years ago. Ceiling and top of walls in silver color, and the blue on lower half of wall, ran a Cowboys helmut border midway of walls. It was fun doing something different.
Sage


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Not to drift off topic but...
Do you guys use the "gray primer trick" under deep tones like those?

Looks really nice dincao:thumbsup:


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

I used aura and i still like to use a really dark grey or brown primer...


----------



## erikjames06 (Feb 16, 2009)

i like this a lot


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I've done a few University of Nebraska and Iowa themed rooms, and years ago a GreenBay Packer one. I have a picture projector and have done some really wild ones over the years. Kinda miss doing those....


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

Hail to the Redskins!!! Looks great.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

nice work!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

dincao, the walls look textured and the frog tape still gave good lines? Hmmmmmmm...... I'll have to try this out.

btw... It looks great!


----------



## racin16car (Feb 27, 2009)

Go Skins


----------

